# Kaufberatung Slide 130



## Osningradler (24. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,


ich überlege seit einiger Zeit mir ein neue Fully zuzulegen, nachdem ich gesundheitlich für über zwei Jahre aus dem Sport raus war und mein altes Rad deshalb verkauft habe.

Das 29er Slide gefällt mir auf jeden Fall recht gut. Aktuell sind ja nur die 8.0 und 9.0 Modelle noch zu haben.

Ich bin 188cm groß und wiege 103kg. Laut Mavic HP macht das den Crossroc für mich unnutzbar. Damit käme das 9.0 schonmal nicht mehr (ohne Umrüstung) infrage.
Die Sunringle LR kann ich nicht einschätzen.

Ansonsten ist mir die Ausstattung am 8.0 aber auch deutlich sympathischer. Leider gibt es das Rad nur noch in 18". Ein 18" 29er- MTB bin ich bisher nur auf der Sraße Probe gefahren. Da ging es trotz meiner Größe und Beinlänge aber recht gut.
Deshalb überlege ich jetzt doch noch zuzuschlagen.

Die vermutlich gerade viel diksutierte Option wäre dann noch auf die ganz neuen Modelle bzw. auf weitere Preissenkungen bei den Alten (die dann Umrüstung möglich machten) zu warten.


Für Stimmen und Tipps wäre ich schonmal sehr dankbar!


Gruß!


----------



## Steffen1982 (24. August 2014)

Also ich hab mir heute das 9.0 er 2014 bestellt. Da für mich als Anfänger die Verbesserungen vom 2015 eh nicht zu Bemerkt würden..... und bei dem aktuellen Preis von 1900 denke ich mal das man da nicht falsch machen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osningradler (24. August 2014)

Grundsätzlich gebe ich Dir recht. Der Mavic-Satz ist allerdings nur bis 100kg zugelassen. Ich kenne weder den Crossroc noch Sun Ringle überhaupt und kann sie nicht einschätzen.
Ansonsten scheint mir die 8.0-Ausstattung die nervenschonendere zu sein: XT-Bremsen, Rockshox-Federelemente.

Offen ist, ob ich mit den 18" gut im Gelände klarkäme. Vllt. hat ja hier jemand, Erfahrungen der ungefähr meine Größe hat und auch 18" fährt oder gefahren ist.


----------



## Oshiki (25. August 2014)

Das 18" wird für deine Körpergröße zu klein sein. Bei fast 1,90m würde ich ich min. 20" nehmen.
Ich habe mir das 9.0 in weiß 18" (1,78m/84SW) bestellt und einen anderen Laufradsatz aufgebaut.


----------



## alexSnow (25. August 2014)

Das Slide 130 8.0 gibt es doch auch noch in 20". Aber nur in blau. Ich habe das und mir gefällt es, auch von der Farbe, super...aber andere finden das blaue ja schrecklich...

Ich bin 184 mit ner Schrittlänge von 90. Hab erst gezweifelt, ob ich die richtige Größe gekauft habe, aber ich denke 20" war echt die beste Wahl.

Hab einen 60er Vorbau dran und es passt gut. Würde dir also auch nicht zu 18 raten.

Ich wiege auch ca. 103 kg Das Gewicht sollte, auch nach Aussage von Radon, und auch Bodo hier im Forum glaube ich, passen. Man muss wohl nur mehr als üblich auf die richtige Speichenspannung achten.


----------



## Osningradler (25. August 2014)

alexSnow schrieb:


> Das Slide 130 8.0 gibt es doch auch noch in 20". Aber nur in blau. Ich habe das und mir gefällt es, auch von der Farbe, super...aber andere finden das blaue ja schrecklich...
> 
> Ich bin 184 mit ner Schrittlänge von 90. Hab erst gezweifelt, ob ich die richtige Größe gekauft habe, aber ich denke 20" war echt die beste Wahl.
> 
> ...




Die Farbkombination habe ich tatsächlich unbewusst übersehen. Das wäre in der Tat - für mich allerdings sorgfältig ;-) - zu überlegen...

Wie kommst Du (Ihr) denn mit den Sun Ringle Laufrädern klar? - Ich bin bisher Mavic und DTSwiss gefahren. Die Sun Ringle Dinger verkauft Radon ja nicht mal als Einzelteil und im Netz findet man sie auch nur mit Mühe bzw. auf der eigenen Seite steht dieser Laufradsatz nicht einmal als "Set"... womöglich ist der für höheres Gewicht sogar besser als der Mavic, mir kommt es aber ein bisschen so vor, als wenn man da ein super solides Gesamtpaket (auch im Vgl. zum 9.0) auf tönernen Füßen kauft...

Tauschen ist natürlich eine Option, dann ist man aber schnell wieder deutlich anderen Preisbereich; gerade wenn ich mal über den Wiederverkaufswert der Sun Ringle Dinger nachdenke...


----------



## SaschaT (25. August 2014)

Ahoi zusammen, ich hab mit das 8.0 SE in 18" gekauft. Bin 183cm mit einer Beinlänge von 87cm. Bin mit der Größe absolut zufrieden lässt sich gut durchs Gelände und auch bergauf lenken. Einzig der Vorbau könnte etwas kürzer sein für meinen Geschmack. 

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Frodijak (25. August 2014)

…


----------



## alexSnow (25. August 2014)

Osningradler schrieb:


> Die Farbkombination habe ich tatsächlich unbewusst übersehen. Das wäre in der Tat - für mich allerdings sorgfältig ;-) - zu überlegen...



Hab mal ein Bild angehängt, damit du dir das Bike mal im Gelände vorstellen kannst   Die weißen Pedale und der weiße Flaschenhalter machen sich da sehr gut, finde ich 




Osningradler schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du (Ihr) denn mit den Sun Ringle Laufrädern klar? - Ich bin bisher Mavic und DTSwiss gefahren. Die Sun Ringle Dinger verkauft Radon ja nicht mal als Einzelteil und im Netz findet man sie auch nur mit Mühe bzw. auf der eigenen Seite steht dieser Laufradsatz nicht einmal als "Set"... womöglich ist der für höheres Gewicht sogar besser als der Mavic, mir kommt es aber ein bisschen so vor, als wenn man da ein super solides Gesamtpaket (auch im Vgl. zum 9.0) auf tönernen Füßen kauft...



Bei meiner Recherche habe ich mir ja auch die Stabiliäts-Frage gestellt und habe es auch so verstanden, dass der bisschen schwerere Laufradsatz bei höherem Fahrergewicht vielleicht die bessere Wahl ist. Aber konkrete Tests zum Sun Ringle konnte ich auch nicht finen.

Meine sind noch ganz, auch nach ein paar relativ kleinen Sprüngen etc. Es kommt halt auch drauf an, was du mit dem Radl machen willst. Wenn du eh schon an die Grenzen dessen gehen willst, wofür das Slide ausgelegt ist, gibts bestimmt mit dem Gewicht eher Probleme als wenn du ein bisschen gemäßigter fährst.

Aber ich kann da leider auch nicht wirklich viel zu sagen, weil das Slide mein erstes MTB ist...hab also keine Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## Osningradler (25. August 2014)

SaschaT schrieb:


> Ahoi zusammen, ich hab mit das 8.0 SE in 18" gekauft. Bin 183cm mit einer Beinlänge von 87cm. Bin mit der Größe absolut zufrieden lässt sich gut durchs Gelände und auch bergauf lenken. Einzig der Vorbau könnte etwas kürzer sein für meinen Geschmack.
> 
> Gruß
> Sascha



Wie gesagt, ich bin auch mal mit einem 18" auf einer kurzen Asphaltprobefahrt recht gut klargekommen. Und der lange Vorbau sagt mir grundsätzlich auch überhaupt nicht zu, obwohl ich auch 67cm lange Arme und ca. 92 cm lange Beine habe. - Im Gelände sieht trotz der ganzen Probefahrerei im rauhen Alltag die Wirklichkeit dann aber eh nochmal ganz anders aus.




Frodijak schrieb:


> Also es ist ja nun nicht so das dir wegen 5Kg gleich die Laufräder um die Ohren fliegen. Das halte ich für völlig übertrieben!
> 
> Ich bin vor ein paar Jahren noch mit 125kg (ohne Klamotte) einen Stino Mavic 317 LRS gefahren und der ist heute noch i.O.
> Natürlich hat das Einsatzgebiet und die Fahrweise seinen Einfluss aber ich würde mir da keinen zu großen Kopf machen!




Das glaube ich auch nicht! - Unterschiede gibt es dennoch. Dieses ganze Tubelesszeug ist mir tendenziell auch eher unsympathisch. Wie gesagt, finde ich das 8.0 insgesamt deutlich "ehrlicher" und würde mich im Falle eines gute LRS vermutlich dafür entscheiden.



alexSnow schrieb:


> Hab mal ein Bild angehängt, damit du dir das Bike mal im Gelände vorstellen kannst   Die weißen Pedale und der weiße Flaschenhalter machen sich da sehr gut, finde ich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dass immer gilt schwerer=stabiler und v.a. steifer würde ich mal vorsichtig bezweifeln. Ich bin auch nicht ein totaler Technikjünger.


Was mich aber vllt. sogar zu Fox zurückbringt, ist das schöne Remote-Lenkersystem für Dämpfer und Gabel, das Rock Shox leider erst ab XX vorsieht... 

Ich lass Euch auf jeden Fall an meinen Gedanken etc. weiter teilhaben und poste hier auch die Entscheidung.


Alex, Dein Bike macht wirklich einen netten Eindruck. Mein erstes Bike war ein Transalp24. War absolut begeistert, auch von dem schönen dezenten Design in schlicht schwar. Da fällt eine Umorientierung schwer. Gewechselt habe ich nur weil ich später von HT auf FS umgestiegen bin.


----------



## SaschaT (31. Oktober 2014)

Ahoi zusammen. 
Hat zufällig jemand ne Ahnung ob zb. Die 29x2,4 conti Trailking reifen auf das slide passen? Mit den 2,35 nobby's sieht das schon recht eng aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blue79 (2. November 2014)

hallo an alle,

Ich bin kurz davor, mir das Radon 130 Slide 29 8.0 zu bestellen!
Was mich jedoch noch etwas „beunruhigt“ ist, dass ich mir bzg. der
Rahmengröße unsicher bin. Vielleicht können ihr mir einen Rat geben
für welche Größe ich mich entscheiden soll.


meine Körpermaße wären:

gesamt Körpergröße:  178 cm

Körperlänge (Boden bist zum Brustbein):   ca. 150 cm

Schrittlänge: ca. 85 cm

Armlänge: ca. 63 cm

Schulterbreite: ca. 40 cm

bei einem Gewicht von ca. 68 kg



18" oder doch 20" ???

(bin ein leidenschaftlicher uphiller, will jedoch auch bei downhill passagen ein gutes und sicheres gefühl haben)


schon mal im voraus danke für eure kommentare und gedanken!


----------



## filiale (2. November 2014)

Ich würde das 18er nehmen.


----------



## Oshiki (2. November 2014)

Ich bin auch 1,78m und habe ein 2014 Slide in 18" gekauft.  Passt einwandfrei. 

Gesendet von meinem U65GT mit Tapatalk


----------



## SaschaT (2. November 2014)

Auf jeden Fall 18",  fahr ich auch mit 1,83


----------



## blue79 (2. November 2014)

schade, dass man die bikes nur schwer testen kann (für einen österrreicher aus linz, ist bonn etwas zu weit weg)


----------



## Oshiki (2. November 2014)

Das Testen im Keller ist eh nicht so prickelnd. Vielleicht gibt es ein Slide in deiner Nähe.

Gesendet von meinem U65GT mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (2. November 2014)

blue79 schrieb:


> schade, dass man die bikes nur schwer testen kann (für einen österrreicher aus linz, ist bonn etwas zu weit weg)


Dann schaust Dir die geo an und fährst was vgl. beim Dealer Vorort.Bei Radon kannste auch nur im Haus testen und im Kreis fahren.


----------



## blue79 (3. November 2014)

gibt es eigentlich schon Erfahrungsberichte mit dem neuen slide 130 29 8.0?


----------



## filiale (3. November 2014)

das slide 130 wurde schon x fach getestet. ob es das 8.0 oder 9.0 oder sonst irgend eine nummer ist, ist egal, denn man kann sich auch nur nach den komponenten erkundigen.


----------

